# Tank Placement



## rengle1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Would it be OK to place a 36" long x 18" wide x 16" high tank ( it's a 40 gal. breeder) on a heavy duty desk that has a 6" x 3" corner removed? I would put a full size plywood top on the desk, but that corner would not have the same support as the rest of the desk.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

How many legs does the desk have, and where are they?


----------



## rengle1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Three sides are solid wood, the front has two legs, far enough apart to fit a chair. The desk is an old factory shop desk.


----------

